
Bootstrapping a Startup is a State of Mind - turoczy
http://www.vendscreen.com/vending-technology-blog/bootstrapping-a-startup-is-a-state-of-mind/
======
redguava
I don't think it's so much about bootstrapping vs. funded as just being
frugal.

Not all bootstrapped companies are low on money, some had plenty of their own
to put in, or others have achieved profitability.

This is a way of running a company for sure, but I think it would be better
put as "Frugal is a state of mind".

------
japhyr
"In a way, it wasn’t really a sense of accomplishment for us; the funding
simply signified the beginning of additional hard work to be done and the
responsibility we owed to our investors."

I like to think this is the attitude I'd have if I ever got funded. I see the
same thing play out with grant funding in education. Sometimes big grants are
seen as piles of cash; the educators I respect most always see big grants as
the beginning of some hard but hopefully meaningful work.

------
rdl
Why would you accept a tranched Series A? It's not really 1998 anymore.

------
trevelyan
Sorry, no-one with a 12MM Series A is bootstrapping.

